# Dämpfer Aufnahme M1



## Hi-Flyer (31. März 2012)

Hallo ich habe folgendes Problem, an meinem M1 habe spiel an der Dämpfer aufnahme auf der Seite von der Wippe.
Also so wie auf dem Bild zusehen.http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=227662&d=1333171486
Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich die teile neu bestellen kann?


----------



## Hi-Flyer (31. März 2012)

Kann mir denn keiner helfen? :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iRider (1. April 2012)

Wo ist das Spiel? Was willst Du neu bestellen? Die Reducer? Kannst Du praktisch über jeden Händler bekommen, ist FOX und nicht Intense spezifisch. Manchmal ist auch der Dämpferbolzen hinüber (verbogen, abgenutzt) und die Reducer haben Spiel auf dem. Beim gut sortierten Schraubenhandel kannst Du die bekommen. Achte aber auf den gleichen Härtegrad (glaube 12.9).

Edit sagt: habe gerade gesehen dass Du schon einen Nachrüstbolzen drin hast. Normal ist das Gewinde in der Wippe und keine Mutter montiert. Spiel kann also auch von dieser Ghettolösung kommen.


----------



## Hi-Flyer (2. April 2012)

Vielen Dank das ist schonmal gut zu wissen.
Ich hatte den Rahmen gebraucht gekauft und da war das schon so.
Also am besten ne schraube kaufen die genau passt dann dürfte das problem behoben sein oder?


----------



## iRider (2. April 2012)

Normal ist der Bolzen in einem Gewinde der Wippe verschraubt. Das kann ausreissen und dann ist ein Bolzen mit Mutter ne gute Wahl. Spiel muss aber nicht davon kommen. Wie gesagt, es könnten auch die Aluminium-Reducer im Federbein sein. Versuch rauszufinden wo das Spiel herkommt. Da es keine Orginallösung mehr ist kann ich aus der Ferne nicht sagen was da wackelt.


----------



## Hi-Flyer (3. April 2012)

Also von den reducern kommt es nicht es liegt an der Schraube. Bekomme ich den irgendwo noch die originale? Oder soll ich lieber gleich eine dickere holen und sie wieder genauso befestigen?
Vielen dank für deine hilfe


----------



## iRider (3. April 2012)

Falls das Gewinde in der Wippe ausgerissen ist würde eine Orginalschraube nicht mehr passen. Mach doch die Schraube die drin ist raus und nimm mal ein paar Messungen vor. Orginal sollte 6 mm sein und ich glaube 75 mm lang. Oder nimm sie mit zum Schraubenhandel. Problem ist nicht das Gewinde oder die Länge sondern die Tatsache dass auf dem Mittelbereich kein Gewinde sein soll sondern eine lange Schulter. Schrauben die in der Mitte Gewinde haben wirst Du nie spielfrei bekommen. 

Auch könnte (Achtung, bin mir nicht sicher!) die Schraube für das 5.5 passen:

z.B. Hibike:
Intense Ersatzteile für 5.5 Mod. '04-'08
Lower Shock Bolt 6 X 75
Ein Stück wird pro Rahmen benötigt!
Art.-Nr. F1920342
Hersteller-Artnr. 410005

Und wenn es schnell gehen muss dann bleibt immer noch die Ghetto-Methode: mit dünnem Messingblech auffüttern.


----------



## Hi-Flyer (3. April 2012)

Super vielen dank für die ganzen antworten und Tipps. Fu hast mir echt geholfen.


----------

